

Ask HN: Stanford AI class pre-requisites - dkd

Any of you guys can suggest a little bit of tutorials or learning-sources for the class www.ai-class.com ? I am afraid that I might be wasting time when I cannot catch up the lectures. Thanks.<p>p.s. I don't have CS background.
======
xlm
Check out: <http://robots.stanford.edu/cs221/index.html>

There's a basic and advance stream and you can switch down to the basic at any
time if you don't have enough time.

